# For you FREEAHOLICS...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well worth investigating at any price...
Free Woodworking Stuff - Plans, Software, Tips, Books, ...

there is a you can buy/trial software section also...

Free Woodworking Software - Trial Versions

here's a look/see...

Welcome to Free Woodworking Stuff - the Internet's most diverse collection of free woodworking stuff. This includes: free books, charts, clip art, plans, software, woodworking supplies catalogs, tips, articles, desktop themes, and other woodworking-related materials.

Here's the rundown on what you'll find here:

Free Woodworking Plans - This selection of free plans will keep you coming back. Thousands of plans including plans for armoires, beds, bookshelves, cabinets, chairs, children's furniture, coffee tables, dining tables, desks, mirrors, picture frames, quilt racks, router tables, toy boxes, workbenches, and workshop jigs.

Free Woodworking Books - Free downloadable books (eBooks if you will) about dust collection, wood carving, wood turning, and general woodworking. Also a few woodworking book club deals (example: buy 3, get 1 free).

Free Woodworking Catalogs - All kinds of catalogs ranging from clock making parts, router bits, general woodworking supplies, sandpaper, custom made tools, wood carving, and wood finishing.

Free Woodworking Charts - Downloadable charts and reference tables. Includes drill speeds, wood properties, glue and finish comparison charts, miter angles, lumber dimenions, standard nail and screw sizes, inch/decimal equivalents, and plan of procedure log sheets.

Free Woodworking Clip Art - It's hard to find decent free clip art but I think this collection is the best that's currently available. Includes images of tools, woodworkers, woods, shop accessories, furniture, and miscellaneous woodworking stuff.

Free Woodworking Magazines - Free trial issues from the likes of American Woodworker, Popular Woodworking, Shopnotes, and Woodsmith. Also, free subscriptions to woodworking trade publications such as Cabinetmaker and Modern Woodworking. There's even a couple free online woodworking "ezines" in the list.

Free Woodworking Magazine Search Tools - Free online tools for locating back issues of woodworking magazines. (How many times do you recall reading about a project or woodworking technique but can't remember exactly what magazine the article was in?) Includes two multi-magazine index searching tools as well as magazine specific search tools from various magazine publishers.

Free Woodworking Newsletters - Oodles of newsletters featuring the latest tools, free plans, woodworking tips and techniques, woodworking news, free tool drawings, and special sales on tools and supplies.

Free Woodworking Screensavers - Spruce up your computer with these free screensavers, desktop wallpaper themes, and miscellaneous woodworking related images. Includes photos of classic hand tools, exotic woods, and covers from past issues of woodworking catalogs.

Free Woodworking Software - Downloadable programs and spreadsheets (full functionality - not demos), trial versions of commercial products, and online utilities. 70+ programs in total. Includes calculators to determine board feet, wood shrinkage, shelf sag , compound miter angles, raised panel door dimensions, graduated drawer sizing, project cost estimation, sheet cutting optimization, segmented turning, cabinet design, stair design, and lots more.

Free Woodworking Tips - All kinds of tips such as surfacing wood, maintaining tools, fixing mistakes, gluing end-grain, clamping tricky angles, finishing oily woods, preventing screws from splitting, and proper use of hand tools. Some of the listed sources will email tips to you on a regular basis. There are even woodworking tips for children!

Free Woodworking Tool Drawings - Sign up to win free woodworking tools and supplies. Include special tool giveaways and drawings from Delta, Dewalt, Porter-Cable, and other tool companies. This page also lists several furniture design contests that award tools to the lucky winners.

Free Woodworking Misc - Miscellaneous free stuff that doesn't quite fit into any of the other categories. we're talking free DVD's, wood samples, carving patterns, safety glasses, tools, "space balls", T-shirts, and more.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I can usually afford free stuff..... Thanks for the link!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick you get the "At a boy" award for the day. Thanks


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> Stick you get the "At a boy" award for the day. Thanks


REALLY!! You've put a lot of work into this, and I appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

free is always good


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

figured the word ''FREE'' would reel 'em in...


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

who, I say, who doesn't like free................thanks..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Stick you get the "At a boy" award for the day. Thanks


...and it's early yet...

+1


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

FREE is always an acceptable price.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, way to go Stick.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The Price is Right! Thanks for the info.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Something to thoroughly explore when the snow is falling outside...oh, wait! 

Thanks, Stick; something ELSE to suck up the hours. LOL!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Something to thoroughly explore when the snow is falling outside...oh, wait!
> 
> Thanks, Stick; something ELSE to suck up the hours. LOL!!


gotcha covered Dan...
idle minds are the devil's work shop...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> Stick you get the "At a boy" award for the day. Thanks


+1 :wink:


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, Stick. We take back everything we're gonna say about you this week.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Stick you get the "At a boy" award for the day. Thanks


and what about the coffee and sticky buns...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dejure said:


> Thanks, Stick. We take back everything we're gonna say about you this week.


thanks...


----------



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow. Greatly appreciated. Thank you so much
Steve


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Stick.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stick,this has to be The Most Helpful Advice Ever post.Thank you. James


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

enjoy James...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you will find that some of those links will be dead or changed...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you will find that some of those links will be dead or changed...


Better the links than the members... :surprise:


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Just imagine what will happen when Stick finally does chew through the restraints.





jj777746 said:


> Stick,this has to be The Most Helpful Advice Ever post.Thank you. James


----------

